# Amazing ladies



## Sherry H (Mar 14, 2021)

This 



purchased at recent show - flower 5” across - Krull Smith

I grew this one - I’m hooked!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful Plants!


----------

